
Google's Eric Schmidt says he "screwed up" on social networking - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2011/06/googles-eric-schmidt-says-he-screwed-up-on-social-networking.ars
======
creativeembassy
I'm a big fan of anyone who's blatantly honest, and CEOs especially, since
they have their (future) careers on the line. Admit your faults? What a novel
idea!

I agree with the sentiments made by Schmitty, except for this line:

> Schmidt called cloud services “the death of IT as we know it.”

Then who's going to take care of our devices that connect to the cloud? It's
not death, it's downsizing. Agree that it's inevitable, disagree on the
magnitude.

